# Dogs of War - still tournament legal?



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

So, does anyone know if DoW are still legal for tournements and stuff in 7th edition?


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

I direct you to here where we are having this same discussion

http://www.warhammer-empire.com/theforum/index.php?topic=26776.0

Unless that was you who posted that there aswell...


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

ah yes, thanks Danny; I was bored and was going to turn all my extra models into a DoW army, but since they are on the ropes i suppose I'll have to find something else for them to do...

+Rep


----------



## Dannyfave (Feb 4, 2009)

Join the empire! almost all DOW units can be represented by the Empire... I have a Kislev army which I have to use Empire rules to represent (I own 40+ winged lancers 40+ Kossars and 20+ ungol horse archers and every kislev character model.... this was realy hard to get:biggrin.

All I had to do was convert the ungols to have pistols...

Yeah it sucks about DOW though as they were one of the best fluff based forces around...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Dogs of War are legal for general games , the armylist is hosted by GW Oz here. It is down to the tournament organisers whether or not they allow them, though I wouldn't get your hopes up they are commonly disallowed.

As it happens Phil Kelly has been quoted as saying Dogs of War are for the chop as they are one of the armies that crossover, much like Daemons and Warriors of Chaos have been separated.


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

yes...I wish they'd make the army its own instead of killing it, but I know GW would never do something intelligent like that (Its not like people might buy the new army books and models they put out for them or anything...), I didn't want to use them as crossover units anyway, I like the army as a whole (though more options and some decent magic weapons might not hurt)...

So yeah, thanks for the help guys.
No empire, I don't do humans generally, I just really liked the Mercenary aspect... 

I always am drawn to the super fluffy armies that are either taken out or never updated...damn you gw! (Damn chaos dwarves, and DoW)


----------

